# premature release



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It's not likely that string is getting longer after 6 months unless there is damage. Sometimes a few strands are broken and the string begins to slip a little. However, I've shot for months with a single broken strand with no elongation or change in tune. One broken strand is no big deal. Two broken strands is something to watch & begin planning for a new string, but usually not a reason to quit shooting the bow. More than two strands and it's time to put it away until you get a new string.

From your description, I would look first at your release. What type of release are you shooting? 

I'm not sure why it would be more difficult to get past peak weight on some shots and not on others. You may want to take it to a bow shop to get them to check it out.

Allen


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

im leaning to the release as well. i dont see how an arrow would let go for any reason drawing unless the released allowed it to...or you couldnt draw back and was during the let down but went to fast and it lets an arrows come off the string, should have a finger behind the tab to release while drawing so this wont ever happen also. do not trust springs


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

string-thing said:


> I've been shooting for about 9 months and practice 3 to 4 times a week. I've really gotten into 3D. Had a really strange thing happen today that I cant figure out. I had several shots today that were not intentional. It felt hard to get over the curve into full draw and while at draw I had a couple of times i went back over the curve and the arrow released. I bought the bow new about 6 months ago (Diamond Outlaw). Could my draw length be increasing due to string wear? It's a single cam bow - could it be out of tune somehow?


Strings don't stretch that much to let you go back over the curve.

I think your creeping forward enough so the bow starts to let down, 
then the trigger gets hit and opps; there goes the arrow.

When you come to full draw your supposed to keep the bow at full draw, 
don't let it creep forward before string release.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

keep your finger off the trigger .or better behind it till you figure it out. not all release aids are the same, could be a caliper i have see many of those act funny allowing the loop or string to slip through the small gap,or open un-even most of those show a ate -up loop pretty fast.... it could be it not set right to light allowing it to fire, even some of the new ones have had a few issues..check the settings by useing a piece of loop material and make a hand bow and see if thats the issue.. if its goes out of tune most of the time the bow gets loud...strings do streach some a lot more than others but i dont thing thats the issue. when you turn the cam over the hump you put a lot of pressure on everthing. so try drawing slow and even. but i bet its the release aid..


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

The Outlaw gets very good letoff. It gets every bit of 80% so you have to be strong on the backside so you don't relax too much and start to creep forward. If you relax too much, that throttle cam will eat your lunch. Just make sure you're staying back against the wall and you should be fine. Also may do a double check on your form. Now that you're 6 months in, it wouldn't be a bad idea to get a form check and fix any newbie flaws that you may or may not have.


----------



## string-thing (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the inputs. My release is a tru-fire caliper type. I do have a few broken single strands right around the peep. I'm careful about keeping my finger behind the trigger. I'm under some really bad stress right now and that alone might have caused me to lose concentration. I'll go out and try it again in the next few days. I have a 3d shoot this weekend, so i need to make sure i get this in control. Good thing is i always pull back while on the target and slightly down, so I wont launch one.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

If you have broken strands on your string, DON'T shoot it again until you get a new string set. If you value your eyes, take it to a shop and see what they say. A single broken strand is a broken string.


----------



## string-thing (Sep 8, 2013)

I just inspected the bow again and i found the culprit. I went over every bolt and when i inspected the cam I discovered that the draw length module was completely loose. One of the bolts fell out when i moved the module. When I bought it new i had it set for 29.5 and without that bolt i was at 31.5. I knew it felt weird. I'm guessing that with that extra draw that when i moved my finger and got ready for the shot that i went over the backside. Should i loctite those bolts? If so, loctite red or blue?


----------



## string-thing (Sep 8, 2013)

One other note - i think the single threads around the peep must have got caught on an edge of the peep that was a little to sharp. Is that a common thing?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

It's not a common thing and should be addressed immediately before any more shooting. Have your bow shop check the peep for burrs. Also, you can put Loctite on the threads if you want but you should check every screw on your bow every so often anyway. I check mine every third time I shoot at a minimum. Sometimes more often than that. If you do want to Loctite them, use the blue. It allows for removal with hand tools without having to heat it.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hope you learned a lesson; you always inspect you bow BEFORE you shoot it.a equipment check is always good also...if you move the peep while its under pressure you run the risk of tearing up a good string.....always put it in a press and relieve the pressure before you move the peep....you have been warned about the string !!!!!! a few broken strands it wont be pretty.....:faint:


----------

